# DIY: refreshing your key FOB for ~$20



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok so we all know that key fobs get beat up over time. Mine looked like a pile a crap to be honest so I found a way to freshen it up a bit. It was cheap to do as well.

Step 1:

Look at crappy FOB.
















Step 2:

Buy the following parts:

From the dealer get a new button pad. I paid $20ish from Audi, but maybe it's cheaper at VW?










Then go to ebay and buy this: 
decals










So gently pry off the buttons with a thin blade or flathead:









Then replace with new one!


















Finished!

Figured others might want to know about this one.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Ive always been told you cant replace just the button rubber piece. You got a part number?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> You got a part number?


You can't see it here?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Lol, yeah i did. right after I posted. Had to kick a drunk out of the bar and didnt get a chance to edit.:facepalm:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> Ive always been told you cant replace just the button rubber piece.


LIES!!!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I did a search on every one of those numbers abd couldnt find anything:banghead:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

20v master said:


> You can't see it here?


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## volksvrsex (Feb 8, 2004)

this guy is selling buttons for $6.50 shipped old and new
don't know the guy or the quality...but thought the info might be useful

http://www.audiforum.ca/audi-parts-sale/65191-remote-key-fob-buttons-pad-old.html


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Just sent him an email. Thanks for the link:wave:


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

look at the this link. can we put our remote guts into the newer shells?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Audi...rQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

poopie said:


> look at the this link. can we put our remote guts into the newer shells?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Audi...rQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories#ht_500wt_1182


Not sure i trust that. But by all means, try it out and let us know..


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

warranty225cpe said:


> Not sure i trust that. But by all means, try it out and let us know..


would be cool if we could...I did the new button thing as well as the panic button a while back. Though...would be nice to do the whole body. 

Thought about trying Krylon Fusion on it as well stripped down...or a DiNoc wrap ...

Joe


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I thought about the di-noc too since I have some little scraps left. But I'm not sure the di noc would be able to pull off a perfect wrap.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> I did a search on every one of those numbers abd couldnt find anything:banghead:


Why not just phone the dealer? I dunno, it worked when I called into my local Audi parts..


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> I did a search on every one of those numbers abd couldnt find anything:banghead:


try a computer rather than the yellow pages next time. 

at gvwa: $9.90


Item Number MSRP Core Price Price 
8z0837891a $16.50 $0.00 $9.90 

SYMBOL INS 


Add to Cart Contact Us


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

My buttons are in better shape than the plastic fob itself:sly:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> try a computer rather than the yellow pages next time.


I used a carrier pigeon.:sly:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> I used a carrier pigeon.:sly:


Better then the telegraph. Unless your fluent in morris code:sly:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Brilliant Ben! Something I need to do to my keys too.


----------



## dbn23quattro (Apr 8, 2008)

PLEASE give me a link for the logo.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Better then the telegraph. Unless your fluent in morris code:sly:


Yes, I am actually. although I think smoke signals are more effective.


----------



## volksvrsex (Feb 8, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Better then the telegraph. Unless your fluent in morris code:sly:


is that similar to Morse code?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Aren't the beeps Morris code?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Aren't the beeps Morris code?


nope.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Morse. First name Samuel.

Btw the guy I emailed sent me the link to his eBay sale. $6.50 for new buttons.:thumbup:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...item=&sspagename=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_945wt_1167


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

poopie said:


> look at the this link. can we put our remote guts into the newer shells?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Audi...rQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories#ht_500wt_1182


I dont think it will work because the electronic board is shaped differently, it would be nice to be able to but dont want to spend the money if its not possible


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Added ebay link for small decals..

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_nkw=...e+badge&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## TANGINA337 (Aug 3, 2002)

i bought 2 replacement key fob case for 9 each from ebay, just transfer internals over and they each came with the emblems.


----------

